# Filling 1# propane bottles



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

Anybody fill these bottles themselves? I used to see adds for the adapter to do it from a 20# or larger tank in Michigan out of Doors magazine, but I don't see it any more. Seems like a waste to throw these bottles out after such a short life. Could save some $$ too.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

Yes I bought one of those fillers. It works. It fills them about 3/4 full. There is some minor prep work before filling. Empty tank completely and 15 minutes in the frig, then fill for one minute.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Cabela's sells the adapter. Here's a link.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/pod/horizontal-pod.jhtml?id=0013259&navAction=jump

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've often thought about doing that myself.
But if you read the bottle it states "NOT REFILLABLE"

I know it seems like a waste but there must be a reason for it.
It's probably a safety issue. I don't think the valves in the bottles are designed to be used over and over again. I would have to think that after a couple of refills, the valve could leak and you could have a DANGEROUS situation. Imagine having one or two of these refilled tanks in your trunk. They leak on the way "up north" and you arrive at your campsite and open the trunk with a cigarette in your mouth. THAT would NOT be a good situation.

I know it seems like a waste but I think it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Keep in mind that transporting these containers after refilling them is both illegal and a federal offense. The number one cause of propane related accidents/fires is an over filled tank! Just thought you should be aware.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Good point Erik.
I hadn't thought about that aspect of it but I believe you are 100% correct. Although, I don't know HOW anyone could tell if a tank you had in your posession had been re-filled or not.


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

I also feel this is a waste, but also have heard that it's illegal to refill them.  (At $1.88 a pop, it's not worth taking a chance, especially if there's a danger involved.) I really wish that there was somebody recycling them. It seems like a waste to throw the canister in the landfill, but I have yet to find another use for them or anybody who takes them to recycle. The white plastic caps that are on the tanks are good for weird stuff around the house. (Work perfect for the covers of one step stool I have. The old ones wore through and the steel pipe was scratching up the floor.) The black plastic cups on the bottom are good for on the workbench to hold little parts and for fishing stuff while you're tying rigs.

Something said here reminds me of what happens quite a bit when I use my lantern. When you get done using it, especially in cold weather, always put the valve near your ear and listen. Several times, I've heard a hiss. Usually, if you shake it a few times, it'll stop. If that doesn't work, warm it up slowly (and obviously without any type of flame). I first became aware of this after I went out and got my lantern and the propane tank was empty. The entire tank less about 2 hours had emptied into my garage.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ruler I've had many a disposable canister leak out because of that. I now always check them for a hiss when I take one off a lantern and if there is a hiss keep popping the valve in and out until it seals.


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

ive used a few of the refilled bottles a few times with good success but i dont use them often being a heating and cooling tank i dont have much fear of propane or natural gas( not a good thing i might add) if used right i dont see any danger but i wouldnt use the same bottle to often for the same reason stated above with the vales being intended for 1 time use only.my buddies use them at deer camp for there lanterns and other then over filling 1 and launching in many feet when it wasunscrewed have had no problems. so i guess its it personal choice and just be safe and smart


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I have a refill adapter and have had no problems reusing the small bottles. We were using them to heat several ice shanties with Focus 5 heaters. One trick for possible leakage was to cap off the refilled bottles using a propane torch nozzel. We just unscrewed the torch and screwed the bottle onto the Focus 5.

My bigger question is what uses are there for the eight 20-lb old style tanks I have that are now illegal to refill as of last April 1, 2002? Right now we plan on using up all the old gas at our annual fish boil and then be open for suggestions for the old tanks.


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

I have refilled 1 lb. tanks for some time. I only use name brand tanks, no imports. After filling I check for leaks with soapy water. I always transport in a ventilated area. I think that's is a good rule. It is law for larger tanks. toots


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

No its a law for small disposable type cylinders. Read the warning on the bottle. Maximum punishment is 5yrs and $500,000.00 fine. So whos going to know? You will when your car catches on fire because the cylinder was overfilled and the excess pressure releases into your vehicle and starts a fire that you can't put out! Or the lantern your trying run catches on fire because theres liqued as opposed to gas coming out of the cylinder. You'll know when your having skin removed from your butt so they can graft it to other places on your person because you tryed to light your little heater and it blew up in your face!


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

I have about 20 or so empty cylinders that I saved up for refilling. Not having an adapter I keep buying them and saving the empties. Now I don't think I'll buy an adaptor. When you get them on sale for about $1.75 each and it lasts for 6 hours or so, thats not much compared the fine or possible death.

I think they will make fine targets and then be recycled.

As an aside, I did a quote for Coleman one time to braze the cylinders, 30 a minute around the clock. Annually off the line was over 15 million cylinders...


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

Does anybody know of a place where these canisters can be recycled???


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Hamilton-

Ask at a larger propane supplier. ex) There is one in Oscoda that takes your old tank on a trade in. He cleans them up paints them and installs the proper parts and sells you a reconditioned one for a pretty good price. I think with the trade in, and a fill up it comes to what a brand new one costs empty...

Ruler-
I cant remember where but I had found a site that lists where they can be recycled. If I come across it I will let you know

As for refilling the cannisters.. I fill them outside, take them to camp in an open trailer and use them. I generally know how many I will use based on the length of my stay and what I am using them for. I would be leary about keeping them around out side of that...I think that as long as one observes some common sense the safety issue can be addressed. 

With the amount of propane I use with a lantern, heater, or stove in a years time, I am more comfortable with my cost savings, and keeping about 60 of these cannisters a year out of our already overused landfills.

I dont feel that I am a criminal, and I bet there arent too many people that are in our Penal Institutions as a result of this "crime".


jp


----------



## rb1 (Jun 24, 2002)

weight the cannisters.. When you fill them. RB1


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes check with hank You know the Propane guy. 1#. It is the law2#. People have been hurt and killed. I guess thats why its the Law. It is not worth the risk. OFP/ Over fill Protection Valves are now required on all refillable tanks. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

I recycled my tanks at a propane company in our town. They said they replaced the parts to make them legal, painted them, and resold them. I thought about getting an adaptor to refill, but I think I will just buy the new ones.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

I thought about refilling the 1# bottles but found out i could buy a 5 foot hose kit for my new heater now i can hook it up to a 20# tank it will work on any thing that runs off the 1# bottles as far as filling them being dangerous well so is alot of other things people do on a daily basis but it dosent seem to stop us !!!!!!.........


----------

